# Starter jaws for chuck



## marcros (19 Dec 2014)

I am about to buy a first chuck for my lathe. The axminster k100 is on offer and it seems to get good reviews. I want to turn a few lidded boxes (probably 2 1/2" diameter), some small stuff like box feet, pens and maybe some small bowls- 6" diameter max. Can anybody suggest the most suitable jaws for these tasks and/or general usefulness? I appreciate that some if the things I mentioned may be turner between centres or using a pen mandrel. 

The alternative is to wait for the rutlands chuck to be on offer next- I am in no hurry and ideally would prefer that somebody would tell me what I should do rather than sit on the fence!


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (19 Dec 2014)

A generally useful "all purpose" set of jaws is the 2" set. They're good for bowls in either compression or expansion mode, good for tenons on the base and lids of boxes. Not so much for pens as they generally have specialist mandrels and morse tapers that will be designed for your spindle so a chuck usually not necessary.

The Rutlands Dakota 3 or 4" models are generally around the £65 mark all the time and are well worth the money.


----------



## marcros (19 Dec 2014)

The rutlands one is 90 at the moment, no doubt it will come down a bit. 

Price being pretty equal at present, is there any quality difference between the Dakota and the axi clubmans?


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (19 Dec 2014)

I've not used the clubmans but I have got a Rutlands chuck and a supanova 2 and the SN2 is obviously the more expensive of the two. It is better made, better machined with less run out than the Dakota. None of these little differences really affect the performance of the Dakota but it's just not as slick as the SN2, not as good quality in general. I'm willing to bet the clubman range is similar ie like the SN2. I've looked at them in store many times and handled them and they seem really well made to me. But...all the Axy range do seem expensive. The jaws seem expensive too and that's why I didn't plump for them in the first place. Also one of the reasons apart from price that attracted me to the Rutlands chucks was the jaw compatibility with the SN2.

It might be worth having a look at the RP2000 if the spindle fits your lathe. Its very compact at only 62mm and is very good value as are the jaws. I even wonder if its actually the same chaiwanese factory that makes these and the Dakota's???. Not sure about that. I've not got one but have promised myself one when a lot of small projects come up in the future because the smaller diameter means less stress on the lathe bearings, easier access to the chuck end of a workpiece and lower likelihood of leaving large quantities of knuckle bouncing around your workshop floor!

Here it is

http://www.recordpower.co.uk/product/co ... .VJSF5TpAA


----------



## marcros (19 Dec 2014)

Thanks bob.


----------



## marcros (19 Dec 2014)

The lathe was threaded originally at 3/4"bsp I think. The previous owner had an adaptor made which I would think is 1"x 8tpi. I need to check before I order anything but he did have a supernova chuck I think which would mean that it is at least something common. 

I like the look of the record. To be honest I would rather buy something that is good for small things and not suited to big stuff than have something that is a compromise for everything. I will probably go for the record.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (19 Dec 2014)

Ooh good man....let me know how you get on with it because I rather fancy one myself....you know....any excuse


----------



## NickWelford (19 Dec 2014)

You can turn the smallest item on a very big lathe. You can't always turn a big item on a small lathe. Most people eventually want to turn something sizeable or out of true.


----------



## marcros (19 Dec 2014)

True but when I come to turn bigger items another chuck is just one of many items I may need. The swing over beds is 4 1/2" I think (ie 9" diameter). The lathe will turn outbound but I don't have the toolrests for that so will likely be looking at an upgraded lathe. The thread on the record is common so I would hope that I will only loose 30 quid if I sell it on in a year or two.


----------



## Ghengis (19 Dec 2014)

I got one of these with my lathe, second hand and not having experienced anything better find it does everything i need
http://www.toolpost.co.uk/pages/Chucks_ ... del_t.html


----------



## CHJ (19 Dec 2014)

Personally I would say any chuck you get supplied with a set of auxiliary jaws that give you something in the region of a 50mm socket/42mm spigot would suit your needs.

I have basically 100mm diameter chucks for the bulk of my work but the most commonly used auxiliary jaws are those supplied for an 80mm chuck. (axminster brand all accessory jaws fit 80-100-120mm chucks)
Stems from when my first lathe fitted with a nova chuck had auxiliary jaws with this size.

Nothing wrong with a K100 fitted with C jaws, the socket/spigot sizes may be nearer 60mm can't remember exactly and they are some distance away at the moment so can't check. But the 80mm versions will fit the same chuck if needed.


----------



## Woodmonkey (19 Dec 2014)

I had a nova g3 for my first chuck & it's still going strong, if you can stretch your budget they do a package with three set's of jaws, very good value. They do one with interchangeable inserts to fit various lathes.
http://scosarg.com/record-nova-g3-chuck ... Aj0X8P8HAQ


----------



## Robbo3 (20 Dec 2014)

What lathe?

If your spindle nose is 3/4" then it most likely to be 3/4"x16 UNF. 
BSP stands for British Standard Pipe & I doubt very much you would find that thread on a lathe Unless it's been butchered for some reason. Even if it has, you would have to use a thread adaptor to use any modern chuck.

I posted a chuck summary at the beginning of this year which you may find helpful
- woodturning-chucks-some-info-for-those-new-to-the-hobby-t76139.html

I know that when I got my first chuck (Axminster) the standard 'C' jaws were too big for a lot of the wood that I had or I felt that it was such a waste to turn down larger pieces to make small items.

One chuck that I have never used & does't seem to have been mentioned yet is the Versachuck from The Toolpost. This has several advantages if they suit your needs. They attach to the lathe using a changeable backplate thus if you change your lathe you only need a new backplate. Secondly there are different carriers available to match other manufacturer's jaws.

The other thing to remember is that all jaws only make a perfect circle at one point in their travel & this size tenon is what gives the best grip.


----------



## bobh7 (21 Dec 2014)

Random Orbital Bob":2g9fefen said:


> I've not used the clubmans but I have got a Rutlands chuck and a supanova 2 and the SN2 is obviously the more expensive of the two. It is better made, better machined with less run out than the Dakota. None of these little differences really affect the performance of the Dakota but it's just not as slick as the SN2, not as good quality in general. I'm willing to bet the clubman range is similar ie like the SN2. I've looked at them in store many times and handled them and they seem really well made to me. But...all the Axy range do seem expensive. The jaws seem expensive too and that's why I didn't plump for them in the first place. Also one of the reasons apart from price that attracted me to the Rutlands chucks was the jaw compatibility with the SN2.
> 
> It might be worth having a look at the RP2000 if the spindle fits your lathe. Its very compact at only 62mm and is very good value as are the jaws. I even wonder if its actually the same chaiwanese factory that makes these and the Dakota's???. Not sure about that. I've not got one but have promised myself one when a lot of small projects come up in the future because the smaller diameter means less stress on the lathe bearings, easier access to the chuck end of a workpiece and lower likelihood of leaving large quantities of knuckle bouncing around your workshop floor!
> 
> ...


I was always lead to believe that the sn2 and the Rutland's chucks had different jaw mounts. Can you confirm that they are interchangeable as a second chuck would be handy and a Dakota to go alongside the sn2 would fit the budget


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (21 Dec 2014)

I'm pretty certain they are compatible because I bought it for that reason. The only caveat is if using the SN2 COLE jaws with the Dakota you'll need slightly longer countersunk machine screws. You will also need one spare for when you inevitably drop it into a pile of shavings under your lathe and then spent about an hour failing to find it!

Someone did a very useful thread a while back which matched all the chuck jaws.....but I cant find it...sorry.


----------



## Robbo3 (21 Dec 2014)

Chuck Jaw Compatibility
(May 2012) - chuck-jaw-compatibility-t60894.html
(Aug 2012) - chuck-compatibility-issues-t63358.html
(Ap 2011) - interchangeability-of-chuck-jaws-t50255.html


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (21 Dec 2014)

Right, thanks for that Robbo....... that's interesting and I have to say a tad confusing. That pretty much contradicts the idea that the Nova series (G3 and SN/2) jaws Don't fit the Rutlands XT series chucks. Now either I'm having a seriously senior moment or that doesn't make sense to me because I have been labouring under the impression they were compatible. So much so in fact that I have bought the JSCOLE larger jaw set for reverse bowl finishing and mounted them on the Dakota chuck bought in that bumper deal Rutlands did last easter. (Think I paid about £65 delivered from memory).

I went through all the research at that time and concluded that the SN/2 jaws were compatible with the Rutlands chuck. The only caveat was that you needed longer (or was it shorter I cant remember) machine screws to mount the cole jaws which I bought and have been happily using it on the XT ever since.

So now I'm confused. I thought I had it straight in my head....now you've wobbled me with those 3 resurrected posts because they seem to have the nova series in a different category to the Rutlands chucks. That cross compatibility matrix is looking once again like its really needed isn't it.


----------



## bobh7 (21 Dec 2014)

Hi Bob
Any chance of popping out to the shed and clearing this up once and for all.
As someone who has both chucks, and presumably jaws for both could you test compatability both ways, I.e. sn2 jaws fit the Dakota chuck (which one do you have?) and also that Dakota jaws fit the sn2.
Thanks
Bob


----------



## CHJ (21 Dec 2014)

A couple of things to note folks:-


1. Distributers/suppliers of chucks are won't to change the format from time to time, and still market them under the same/similar 'brand' name, perhaps with a caveat of 'new' 'improved' etc. (Nova/Supernova/Supernova2)

I believe the Versa Chuck may have had more than one format because of source/supplier changes over the years, don't know if they kept the same jaw carrier format for instance.


2. Auxiliary jaws may fit the securing screw hole centres, but do the safety spigots that help with alignment and hopefully take the centrifugal loads if a screw comes loose engage correctly?
I've seen one combination, unfortunately I can't remember which it was that had two socket/mortise components that fitted fine but did not have the addition location/safety tenon component

Looking at compatibility listings that are several years old whilst they can be very helpful they do need to be viewed with caution when looking at products being marketed by 'stock shifters' rather than major brand sources.

Unfortunately few suppliers of branded goods are going to list cross platform compatibility, in the first instance because of the potential to loose exclusive accessory sales, and secondly because of possible liability issues if some other brand changes fittings.


----------



## Silverbirch (21 Dec 2014)

" Auxiliary jaws may fit the securing screw hole centres, but *do the safety spigots that help with alignment and hopefully take the centrifugal loads if a screw comes loose engage correctly*?"

My experience with the Supernova chuck vs the Rutlands XT..... was that they didn`t.

Ian


----------



## procell (22 Dec 2014)

I have a SN2 and RP200 chucks. SN2 is very well made and has a large selection of jaws available but they are not cheap.
The RP200 is a cracking little chuck. The jaw sets are pretty cheap and allow you to have several options for the same price as one set for the SN2. I would think the RP2000 could handle an 8" bowl blank so may be all that you need.


----------



## John. B (22 Dec 2014)

Marcros,
I don't know what sort of lathe you have, but looking at Ax & rutlands I would say that the Axm are POSSIBLY slightly better quality,
however, without the experience of owning Dakota chuck it's difficult to say. I own and use 2 Axm chucks and a Multistar with complete sets for both.
Of course that's over 24 years buying woodturning accessories.
Looking on line at them both I would say the Precision Scroll Chuck Kit - V5 from Rutlands seems to be a very good bet.
It comes with 5 sets of jaws, will fit 1" x 8tpi includes an insert of 3/4" x 16 tpi, Rave reviews and at £139.95 with 5% off bringing it to £132.95 appears to the best bargain.
Again, HOWEVER! I don't know how many different jaw sizes they do for this particular chuck.
But as you say, there is no hurry to buy one, it may be better to wait until you can attend a woodturning show and check out what is on offer.
(Often at shows they have special 'show prices')
John. B


----------



## marcros (22 Dec 2014)

the axi one has sold out for now. I will have a look at the v5 though.

The bench is about built so hopefully over christmas I can get the lathe onto it and set up


----------



## jpt (23 Dec 2014)

Rutlands sale started today and they have some good offers on their chucks http://www.rutlands.co.uk/pp+sale+SALE? ... rning_sale

Also Axminsters big clearance sale starts tomorrow so worth a look.

john


----------



## marcros (23 Dec 2014)

Thanks. I did see both actually so am going to check the size tonight and see which has the better deal in the morning.


----------



## marcros (23 Dec 2014)

well, the plot thickens, and not for the better.

I have measured the thread that is on the adaptor (the original thread is 3/4 BSP I think or something obscure). I thought that it is definitely 1 1/2" in diameter and to the best of my ability, I think that it is 8 TPI. That means, I expect, that a cheap chuck is out of the question.

The only other clue that I have is that the insert was made or supplied for a supernova chuck. it looks pretty much identical to http://www.peterchild.co.uk/osc/product ... cts_id=356 could it be 38mm x 3mm, ie the thread that the supernova screws into?


----------



## jpt (23 Dec 2014)

Have a look at http://www.toolpost.co.uk/pages/Chucks_ ... _data.html it might give you the spindle size for your lathe.

john


----------



## marcros (23 Dec 2014)

it doesnt, but i have found that the insert I have is a tecnatool one which was supplied blank. so at least i know that it will fit the supernova. The lathe is an arundle, which are a bit obscure at best. but it seems solid and well made, for my purposes at least.

so I think it is going to be http://www.stilesandbates.co.uk/browse. ... 79/level/4

a bit more than i wanted to spend, but if i change lathe, i should be able to just get a new insert and keep the chuck.


----------

